# Understanding hypnotherapy



## camillachick (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm looking into therapies or drugs or doctors (anything really) for a friend with IBS. He gets pain every day and hasn't been able to work in many years. I'm running into a lot of recommendations for hypnotherapy. I'd like to get him interested in trying it. Since I've met him he's been very reluctant to try anything new, since he believes nothing can ever help him. I feel certain he would dismiss hypnotherapy as nonsense, and I'm not sure what it entails myself. When I hear hypnosis, I imagine people swinging clocks in front of your eyes telling you to become sleepy. Or someone being told to act like a duck every time they hear clapping.So tell me, what's it really like? Is it similar to guided meditation? Or psychotherapy where you talk to someone for an hour?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi!If you look around this forum, you will see that there have been many clinical research studies showing the efficacy of clinical hypnotherapy and guided imagery for the treatment of IBS - especially addressing the brain-gut connection which holds the symptoms.Since you mention that your friend is reluctant to seek out therapy, getting him to a therapist might be difficult. This is where a recorded protocol - the IBS Audio Program 100 - may be helpful.Clinical hypnotherapy and guided imagery is NOT stage hypnosis, which you are describing. There is no watch swinging or quacking. Sadly, public media has made this a prominent mis-education to what the process really is, and when I first heard about this program back in 2000, I thought pretty much the same.However, if you go to sites such as PubMed, or look at the pinned threads on this forum you will see that the research for IBS and hypnotherapy has been going on since 1984. It is one of the most effective therapies out there, and for the many patients who have used the recorded IBS Audio Program protocol, it has been a lifesaver - especially since most of the patients using this program have done so as a last resort when all else has failed.If you read my journey link below, you will see that I had pretty much given up hope after years of suffering (since 1983) and tons of meds, diets, etc. and was nearly housebound. So this was a last resort for me and for many - and it helped.You merely listen to a set of several sessions over the course of 100 days - many people find it restful just before bedtime. I was very skeptical of it, but at that point, I figured it would not hurt anything - there are no side effects - and it is very cost effective - didnt have to travel anywhere, and support came with the program. Read the posts here for more info, and also take a look at the links below - especially the video which explains it all for you.If you have any questions, you can go to the contact page of the http://www.healthyaudio.com site, or even call 877-898-2539 and get info there. Of course, as with any treatment method, there are no guarantees, but this program has a great track record - more are helped than not helped - and even with those who felt that nothing could help them, or that hypnotherapy was weird, etc. Once they started listening to the calming sessions, over time, things improved. And of course, the worse thing that could happen is 'nothing' as there are no side effects - but even then, most folks who did not see symptom improvement, at least had improved sleep and better calm and coping skills. But again, the vast majority of folks were helped. This is of course, pre-cluding that it is just IBS - the program is not designed to help other health or mental conditions of course, though it may be helpful as an 'extra' but it is not considered to be a replacement for medical care.This method is not psychological therapy - where you go in person and discuss it with talk therapy. This is a process that addresses brain-gut function through the subconscious mind - there is a 'brain' in the gut that reacts to thoughs and symptoms that become ingrained - it is a physical process in that neural pathways are involved. You can go for this protocol in person as well, and then there would be a consultation session, but that is different from psychological therapy or CBT, cognitive behavioral therapy. Since you mention your friend is not willing to go out for therapy, this at least, gets him something - many people have given up hope, so it may be a chance for him. There is one session that specifically addresses IBS and related pain.Let me know if I may be of further help.All the best.Marilyn


----------

